# farrow and ball paint



## ramp34 (21 Sep 2010)

I am painting a kitchen island with farrow and ball 'french gray' by hand and was wandering if anyone knows if you can use it in a spray gun, i have a hvlp system. The paint is the estate eggshell finish. Or would it be easier to get the colour mixed up as a lacquer?


----------



## Graeme (21 Sep 2010)

I spray with it all the time. If you ring the F&B support line, they say its fine to. Just do the usual things that you do with thinning i.e. water for estate eggshell.

I have to say I like F&B paints. I have only ever had one problem, but it was a strange paint, not the one you mentioned.


----------



## ramp34 (24 Sep 2010)

Great, thanks for that, i will ring them monday to get the detaoils then, that will save alot of time then spraying it.


----------



## superunknown (26 Sep 2010)

I spray it too, no problems, as said thin it down a bit. Its a really nice paint.


----------



## ramp34 (26 Sep 2010)

so you just thin down with water then for the estate eggshell??


----------

